# JobSeeker Visa Details



## jschristie (May 18, 2015)

Could someone please help with few the details required for applying for Jobseeker Visa.

1. Is reference letter required/Mandate, if so what is the format and from whom it should be..(Friend, employer/manager)
2. How to start a cover letter/motivation letter. an outline would be awesom
3. Is Motivation and Cover same or different, if so whats the different?
4. if there is no Birth Certificate, what would be the alternate document equivalent to Birth Certificate

is there anyone how has got their JSV approved and about to enter Germany?

Background about me:
I am an system architect in IT, involving IAM(IDM, Access Management, Single sign on and SOAP/REST webservices) with 11.5 years of experience. Started to learn German A1 course. What would be the chances of getting an job offer?

Is it possible to get an offer applying from India? 

Can someone throw some light on these


----------

